# Canadian RRSP on US tax forms



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Which section of 8938 do I report Canadian RRSP (please note no contribution was made during the year)?

Thanks
Miky


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

miky348 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which section of 8938 do I report Canadian RRSP (please note no contribution was made during the year)?
> 
> ...


Help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at this: https://www.irs.gov/irb/2014-44_IRB/ar10.html?_ga=1.237329353.899109455.1460720240

It's lots of governmental gobbledegook, I admit, but I suspect your answer is going to lie somewhere in this document. They speak of "options" which probably means there are a couple different ways you can report (or not) an RRSP.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the Canadian RRSP needs to be reported on Part-VI of 8938 (please see pg# 1, column#1 of https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-prior/i8938--2014.pdf)

Questions:
1. Do I complete #7 or #8 of Part-VI for the Canadian RRSP?
2. What to select for #s: 7c, 8a, 8b, 8c?

Thanks
Miky


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Prior to 2014, RRSPs were reported on Form 8891 on U.S. tax returns, but starting in 2014 Form 8891 was no longer available, and RRSPs are to be reported on Form 8938 if a filer meets the threshold (quoted text from the IRS instruction form):

*Taxpayers living outside the United States.* If your tax home is in a foreign country, you meet one of the presence abroad tests described next, and no exception applies, file Form 8938 with your income tax return if you satisfy the reporting threshold discussed next that applies to you.

*Unmarried taxpayers.* If you are not married, you satisfy the reporting threshold only if the total value of your specified foreign financial assets is more than $200,000 on the last day of the tax year or more than $300,000 at any time during the tax year.

*Married taxpayers filing a joint income tax return.* If you are married and you and your spouse file a joint income tax return, you satisfy the reporting threshold only if the total value of your specified foreign financial assets is more than $400,000 on the last day of the tax year or more than $600,000 at any time during the tax year.

*Married taxpayers filing separate income tax returns.* If you are married and file a separate income tax return from your spouse, you satisfy the reporting threshold only if the total value of your specified foreign financial assets is more than $200,000 on the last day of the tax year or more than $300,000 at any time during the tax year.


----------

